# Trigger pull effort.



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone else like light trigger pull? I like it around 2 1/2 pounds. I know you can't plop the butt down on the ground with a light trigger because of accidental firing, but five pounds screws up my wind-up and follow-through. Plus I always treat my gear gently and use my safety. The manufacturer was not at all sympathetic. Does anyone else think that five pounds is too high? I took my trigger assembly out to look at it, and although I'm good in the shop, that mechanism is not to be worked on. Why can't air rifles have regular triggers?

On my bow, I hold forty pounds on a trigger that releases with maybe four ounces of pull, and I really like that, and the trigger is very trustworthy. No tensing up of any muscles.

Do any of you-all know of someone who will work on my trigger assembly (Gamo unfortunately).

Roger


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Gamo has a GTX drop in trigger assembly that improves the pull. Contact the Gamo forum for specific info.

Not sure what you mean air rifles can't have regular triggers...what is "regular" trigger? Two of my airguns have Match grade triggers that go down to 8 oz and completely safe. My hunting rigs have triggers ranging from 1 to 4 lbs. Best airgun triggers are made by Air Arms, Weihrauch Rekord, and FWB.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

On a hunting/field airgun I like about a 3-4 lb trigger but a 5 lber is workable.
What I find more detrimental then poundage is an inconsistent trigger with creep. :bop:


----------



## rogervan (Oct 23, 2009)

I made a generalization there. I assumed all airguns had the same trigger mechanism, because no gunsmith will work on mine. My trigger is encased within steel walls, with no evident easy access to the inside. If I tried to work on it I'm pretty sure there would be parts falling out immediately, as soon as I remove a side plate. A regular trigger, in my experience is one that I can remove the spring from, examine the internal parts, etc.

Thanks for the tip on the Gamo forum.

Roger


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Where is the Gamo forum? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.network54.com/Forum/479035/


----------

